# Food Brands for Goldens



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

For my pup, i'm feeding him "VOM Puppy" raw food and we are now moving over to pellets, "Platinum Puppy Chicken".

Oh, a day ago, similar topic was made where many folks responded as well: Food recommendations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A lot of members feed Purina Pro Plan formulas. I have fed my guys the PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon for over 10 years. They have done really well on it. 

My guys had sensitive stomachs, it's great for their skin and coats. It does not contain wheat, corn, or soy. 

When you decide to switch food, be sure to do it gradually over 7 days. 

Here's a guide to help you transition-

Changing Dog Food: How to Switch Dog Food | Purina


----------



## LifeWithStella808 (Sep 4, 2021)

Aeacus said:


> For my pup, i'm feeding him "VOM Puppy" raw food and we are now moving over to pellets, "Platinum Puppy Chicken".
> 
> Oh, a day ago, similar topic was made where many folks responded as well: Food recommendations


Thank you for your help!


----------



## LifeWithStella808 (Sep 4, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> A lot of members feed Purina Pro Plan formulas. I have fed my guys the PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon for over 10 years. They have done really well on it.
> 
> My guys had sensitive stomachs, it's great for their skin and coats. It does not contain wheat, corn, or soy.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## the_real_george_forman (Jan 3, 2020)

We started feeding our guy PPP and he likes it, he's kept weight off etc so we're happy with it. 
We fed him RC until then, including RC hydrolized protein at the end (we thought he might have food allergies). It turned out to be environmental so we now do one Cytopoint shot every 5-6 months and it's working great. I'm thankful because insurance covers it, and that RC allergy food was obscenely expensive! 
Good luck - allergies are so frustrating!


----------



## the_real_george_forman (Jan 3, 2020)

the_real_george_forman said:


> We started feeding our guy PPP and he likes it, he's kept weight off etc so we're happy with it.
> We fed him RC until then, including RC hydrolized protein at the end (we thought he might have food allergies). It turned out to be environmental so we now do one Cytopoint shot every 5-6 months and it's working great. I'm thankful because insurance covers it, and that RC allergy food was obscenely expensive!
> Good luck - allergies are so frustrating!


If you figure out that for some reason it's not food allergies, and you go with regular PPP - we like it because it's not grain free. I think a lot of members would also say that unless your pup has a medical reason to avoid grain, they should have it in their diet (related to taurine deficiency, DCM etc)


----------

